
Snowden's Box - kafkaesq
http://harpers.org/archive/2017/05/snowdens-box/
======
skybrian
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14118071](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14118071)

------
jerryszczerry
> Laura had been interrogated by U.S. Customs and Border Patrol agents on more
> than forty occasions when traveling internationally. Sometimes they
> temporarily confiscated her notebooks. Once, they took away her computer.
> […] As always, following her lawyer’s instructions, she took notes. This
> time, a federal agent declared that her pen was a potential weapon and
> threatened to handcuff her.

Freedom.

~~~
zepto
Bear in mind that this is someone who is considered by a significant part of
the population and the government to be a traitor who aided various enemies.

Whether or not you share that view, it's hardly surprising that people who are
supporting him are facing this kind of hassle.

~~~
jacquesm
> Bear in mind that this is someone who is considered by a significant part of
> the population and the government to be a traitor who aided various enemies.

Also known as a journalist. This view is not unique to one country either,
there are lots of countries where journalists are given that treatment - or
worse.

~~~
pstuart
The reports out of Mexico are a dire warning of how bad it can get for
journalists.

~~~
smhost
Hey now, the U.S. isn't Mexico. We don't kill domestic political targets.

Some just conveniently die on their own. Rather patriotic of them, if you ask
me.

